# Plim's Henry Coe bikepacking trip



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

was lots of fun. Plim and JeffH rode in to Mississippi Lake on Friday via Coit and County Line roads, explored some trails on the east side of the park on Saturday, and rode out Sunday. Thai rode in on Friday and out on Saturday, and I rode in on Saturday and out on Sunday.

It was raining at Hunting Hollow on Saturday morning, so I put on all may rain gear, but it soon cleared up and the weather was fine for the rest of the weekend.

I saw two bobcats, some deer, wild turkeys, and lots of quail on the hilly but scenic 20 mile ride in, but no people other than a group of backpackers. The single campground at Mississippi Lake was great.

Sunday was warm and sunny. On the ride out we saw some cougar tracks that looked like they were following our tire tracks. My seatpost rack snapped, but luckily it was near the end of the ride. I guess I should have left the kitchen sink at home.

Thanks Plim for organizing it. I thought it might be too late in the season for camping at Coe, but it worked out well.














































<img =src="https://images.kodakgallery.com/photos2770/2/63/71/80/22/5/522807163206_0_ALB.jpg">


----------



## timehoc (Sep 17, 2005)

Were you wearing rain gear while riding in close to the entrance? I think I passed you....

But yeah...it sucked less than I thought ;-) 41 miles, 6300 feet over two days. Thanks to Plim for organizing and thanks to JeffH for letting me bunk with him. Also for the awesome boxed wine! Will definately have to do this trip again over three days instead of two.


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, that was me. I didn't start until 12:30 or so to avoid the rain. You must have gotten rained on on the way out.

Here's the cougar track pic that didn't work before.


----------



## bailout (Mar 2, 2005)

*Looks like I missed out...*

...on a lot of fun

Write-up and pics from my bungled:madman: solo trip later (at work right now).

I hope you guys weren't looking for me. Sorry.


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

It was a great adventure in bikepacking. Next time I will heed Fast Eddys advice and pack a little lighter.

On the ride into Mississippi lake we saw some blood stains on the ground by one of the pig traps, it must have been the Rangers at work that Tahoe BC mentioned. A bobcat walked out on the trail by the Mississippi Horse camp and then bolted off after looking at me and my loaded down bike.

I recommend camping at the north end of Mississippi lake, at the deluxe camp spot with a picnic table with shade, nice flat area to camp, pit toilet and easy access to the lake for water. :thumbsup: 

After setting up camp, We had a nice meal of salami, cheese and red wine. After dinner went for a little night hike around the lake.

About 4am Saturday morning it started to rain and that lasted till about 10am. Thai headed back to hunting hollow at about 8:30 in the rain and Mike and I waited out the rain for about hour or so.

We headed off to explor Orestimba Creek road and Mustang pond. While going down Orestimba Creek road I looked up to see the largest deer I had seen in a long time only to realize it was a Tule Elk ! who would think in Coe, And about 1-2 miles later we see a wild pig. On the trail leaving Mustang pound we came across the skeleton of a wild pig and I pick up the tusks as souvenirs.

Not long after this I had a major chain suck on the Merlin that took about 20min to fix (Thank You Mike for the chain tool) Maybe I should have left the tusks.

We headed back to camp not long after this and came across a herd 6-8 Elk and they sure are big. When we got back to camp close to 5pm we found Rob at the camp cooking Chinese stir fry and it was a great meal. 

On sunday we broke camp about 9:30 and headed back to Hunting Hollow. We come across some Mountain Lion tracks (fresh in the mud) looked like he was checking out Thai's tire marks ? 

This was a great trip I hope to do it again. :thumbsup:


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

jeffh said:


> IWhile going down Orestimba Creek road I looked up to see the largest deer I had seen in a long time only to realize it was a Tule Elk ! who would think in Coe


Tule Elk, very cool, had no ideal they existed out there, quick google seach came up with this.

_The herd in Santa Clara County grew from 25 animals that were relocated from Owens Valley in 1978 by Henry Coletto, former county game warden. Today there are about 300 tule elk on the eastern flanks of Mount Hamilton.

``Hundreds of years ago, they used to come down into the flatlands and marshes -- where downtown San Jose is now -- in the summer when things were dry in the hills,'' Coletto said. ``When winter came and everything would green up, they'd move back up into the Hamilton range.''
_
http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/local/14985594.htm


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

the Ohlone way

check out the book. I was seriously amazed!


----------



## timehoc (Sep 17, 2005)

A couple of pictures. I should have taken more but I was probably too lazy. Coe looked really great during the ride out on Saturday but all the wetness kept me from prying the camera out from the middle of my camelback.

1. my bike - i was only there one night so i went pretty minimal on the gear
2. jeffh's bike
3. Plim's bike
4. View of Coe
5. Plim climbing up Coit road


----------



## timehoc (Sep 17, 2005)

a few more

1. Plim and Jeffh crossing the Mississippi Lake dam
2. Mississippi Lake
3. JeffH's awesome wine-in-a-box. 2002 was a good year
4. Plim enjoying dinner
5. Our meager camp


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pretty damn cool!


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

*Nice Trip!*

Wished I could have gone instead of being tortured in airplane seats all week. 

From the one time I got to look at weather reports, I gather the rain had the advantage of pushing out the cold weather. A little rain also brightens up the park and tacks down the trails a little too. So it really wasn't too bad to have a little of it.

Looks like a lot of fun at the camp. Sorry I missed it. I'll have to do a similar trip in the spring.

Zignzag - your pictures are showing up as little 'x' boxes on my computer. I'd love to see them.


----------



## timehoc (Sep 17, 2005)

BigLarry said:


> From the one time I got to look at weather reports, I gather the rain had the advantage of pushing out the cold weather. A little rain also brightens up the park and tacks down the trails a little too. So it really wasn't too bad to have a little of it.


Yeah, instead of the 28 degrees TahoBC mentioned, morning temps on Saturday was in the low 40s. The cloud covering/fog on Saturday made Coe look gorgeous. I knew I was going to regret not taking pictures but I was hesistant to dig my camera out of the Camelback during the rain. I also didn't want to ruin my riding "flow" as I was aching for an In-n-Out Double Double. 

The clay/mud did bog down my Cinders are some points but it was far better than expected.

From the usual Skeggs and Demo rides, I've found a certain appreciation for Coe.


----------



## bailout (Mar 2, 2005)

*My little 2-day loop at Coe*

I left Davis at around 9:30am on Saturday and arrived at Hunting Hollow at 12. I hastily loaded my bike and registered and started riding up Lyman-Wilson ridge trail at 12:20ish. I pushed a lot and got to the top at 2:00. I was wondering where my sunglasses were as it was actually starting to clear up and get sunny for a bit when I realized that I should call my GF and check-in with her (I get reception on the top of ridges). I couldn't find either one. I thought that I must've left my sunglasses on the ground somewhere before "the wall" when I took a photo. I didn't care much about them and figured that it would still be there the next day. I rumaged through my packs and found no cell phone. I must have left it in the car like I always do.:madman: I contemplated whether to turn back and get it or to just keep going. I was afraid that my gf would start worrying big time as we agreed that I'd call her as soon as I climbed out of HH and got cell phone service. I painfully turned around knowing that I will most likely run out of daylight and never make it to Mississippi lake. Heck, I even thought of just going back home due to my frustration at myself for making such a stupid mistake. I rode down to my car and found my phone sitting on the driver's seat:madman: :madman: :madman:.

I then decided that I might as well keep riding until dark and see what happpens. I probably rode more of Lyman-Wilson the second time as was panicking. I got to Wilson camp at around 3:30, quads burning from mashing and calves trembling from pushing. My phone rang and it was my girlfriend on the other end. I told her what happened and that I will most likely just find a place to bed down pretty soon before it gets dark. I had no illusions of making it to the lake to meet up with Plim and the others. It was the most disappointing thing. I rode up to Wagon road and checked the map and decided that I would setup camp on a hilltop on the spine of this ridge just southeast of wilson camp off of Wagon rd. I might as well pick a spot with a view as a consolation since this trip's gone downhill fast. I rode to the actual spot and was not disappointed. there were 3 oak trees on this hilltop with a small but flat top. It was overlooking **** Hunter's Gulch to the SW and to the east was Vasquez peak across a valley. Perfect! I get to see a gorgeous sunset and the sunrise, best seat in the house. I pitched my tent and "cooked" dinner and watched the sunset.

I tried to sleep but the wind picked up, good thing I brought the stakes for the tent otherwise the tent might have been blown off the hill. I regreted camping on the ridgetop pretty quickly but I didn't really feel like moving out in the dark and looking elsewhere for a more sheltered spot. The fluttering of the rainfly and the coyotes howling around my tent kept me up. I also saw and heard countless planes fly over. I probably slept from 11pm to 2:30 am then it was in and out of sleep until 5:45 when I decided to just get up and just enjoy the pre-dawn scenery. It was beautiful and finally peaceful. The wind had died down and it was so still and actually not frigid. I watched the beautiful sunrise, took more pictures then made breakfast.

I loaded my gear and started riding at around 9:40 and decided to ride out via wagon to Phegley ridge trail. It was a short climb to the singletrack that I thought must be fun (albeit short and overgrown in parts) if my bike wasn't so heavy. I think I had about 50 pounds of gear plus 30 pounds of bike (and I only weigh 130 pounds!). I was surprised that I had not worn out my granny gear after that ride as I was on it 99% of the time. I've never ridden a loaded bike before and I've found that it's definitely harder than I thought.

I finally made it out a little after 11:00. All in all it was still a great experience. Learned some lessons (what to bring and what not to bring/forget in car). I saw a ton of wildlife. Huge coyotes running up and down the hills and milling and howling around my tent. I saw a bobcat, raptors and several wild turkey. I'll definitely come back for more pain in the spring/summer though and maybe then I'll be able to make it to Mississippi Lake.

Some pictures:
1.my loaded bike
2. before "the wall" on lyman-wilson
3. self-portrait on lyman-wilson ridge trail, the slopes of Osos ridge in the background
4. getting dark at Wilson camp
5. The camp before sunset


----------



## bailout (Mar 2, 2005)

*more pictures...*

1. Sunset
2. Sunrise
3. the campsite at dawn
4. Self-portrait at Phegley ridge trail


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

bailout said:


> I left Davis at around 9:30am on Saturday and arrived at Hunting Hollow at 12. I hastily loaded my bike and registered and started riding up Lyman-Wilson ridge trail at 12:20ish. I pushed a lot and got to the top at 2:00...


Holy Carp! I just thought you decided not to come at all with the rain. Sounds like you had an epic of your own. Dang, I'm sorry you couldn't make it out to the lake to hang out with us.


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

A couple of years ago I realized there were some trails at Coe that I wanted to see that were really far from an entrance. In late 2004 and in 2005 I got in better shape, partly so that I would be able to reach these trails on a day trip. Even being in better shape, I couldn't make it. Coe is just too big. This year my fitness declined. I realized the only way to make it to those trails any time soon would be a bikepacking trip. I wanted to do the trip earlier in the year when it was a little warmer and with a bit more daylight, but I couldn't find the time. I thought about waiting until spring, but trails are harder to find in the fresh green grass and full streams make travel in Coe more difficult. Finally, I sucked it up, realized it was now or never, and posted the ride invitation.

I pretty much expected to be alone out there, and didn't look forward to it. To my surprise, others actually wanted to come, even with the reports of sub-freezing night temperatures and the forecast of rain. Thanks to Jeff, Thai, and Rob for coming (and a shout out to Amiel for trying to make it but spending a lonely night on a ridge top). Not only did your presence mean I didn't stay awake all night fearing rabid squirrels and other menaces, but you are simply great guys with whom to spend a few days in the outdoors, riding and hanging out at camp.

*Day One:*

The trip started pretty much as planned. We met in the Hunting Hollow parking lot, packed up the bikes, and were rolling at about ten after 11am.

Here's Thai and his loaded bike:








And here are Jeff's and my loaded bikes:









The pictures show that Thai won the lightweight gear award. Jeff and I weren't even in the running. A lot of the bulk for me was weather-related. Because rain was predicted for Saturday, I brought enough warm gear for a full day of riding in the rain. I also brought enough clothing to allow me to change out of that wet stuff and into enough dry layers to keep me warm if Saturday night/Sunday morning hit below freezing. That adds up to a lot of clothes.

We rode to Mississippi Lake by simply following Coit Road and then County Line. These fire roads are gentle enough that riding our loaded bikes wasn't a problem. Sure, it was slow and tiring, but it was completely doable.

Here are Jeff and Thai heading up Coit Road:









It took us about four hours, with about 20 miles of distance and about 3700' of climbing to get to our camp site. The camp site at Mississippi Lake is the deluxe edition. The picnic bench was a particularly pleasant surprise; I did not expect to have such a comfortable place to sit, cook food, etc. Water (in the form of a lake), the nicest pit toilet around (no, there are no *nice* pit toilets, but as far as pit toilets go, this one was pretty good), and plenty of flat ground for tents completed the luxury.

Here are Jeff and Thai, after we got to the camp site and started to unload the bikes. The lake is in the background.









And here is Jeff sitting down for a meal. My cup of cabernet is in the foreground. Jeff found boxed wine in liter sizes, and he and I each packed a box in. Wine with dinner made things even more civilized. Later on we finished the evening with some shots of rum and a little night time hiking. 









I got into my tent and slept soundly. I was awoken briefly by the rain hitting my tent early in the morning, but I stayed dry and soon fell back asleep.

(Day 2 to follow in a later post.)


----------



## bailout (Mar 2, 2005)

Plim said:


> Holy Carp! I just thought you decided not to come at all with the rain. Sounds like you had an epic of your own. Dang, I'm sorry you couldn't make it out to the lake to hang out with us.


Well, I couldn't wake up early enough to save my life that day. My bed seemed extra cozy with all that rain and cold weather outside. I really regret not leaving earlier. I think group rides/camping are more fun than solo adventures.

What route did you guys take to get there?

The ride I did was modest at best. I wouldn't call it epic unless you consider climbing Lyman-Wilson twice epic. I still had fun though. Like I said, lotsa lessons were learned.


----------



## timehoc (Sep 17, 2005)

This picture shows....one of theboxes of wine, a container of rum, two containers of cognac. missing from the picture is one more box of wine and a half bottle of vodka. pretty sweet setup for three people. :thumbsup:


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

bailout said:


> Well, I couldn't wake up early enough to save my life that day. My bed seemed extra cozy with all that rain and cold weather outside. I really regret not leaving earlier. I think group rides/camping are more fun than solo adventures.
> 
> What route did you guys take to get there?
> 
> The ride I did was modest at best. I wouldn't call it epic unless you consider climbing Lyman-Wilson twice epic. I still had fun though. Like I said, lotsa lessons were learned.


I do call climbing Lyman-Willson twice with a loaded bike epic. Ouch!

We followed pavement from the HH parking lot two miles to Coit Road (like in the Coe Fall Circus), then followed Coit Road a looooong way. A left on County Line Road and a last few miles brought us to the lake. It's not quite as direct as Lyman-Willson, but the gradients are much more friendly.


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

timehoc said:


> This picture shows....one of theboxes of wine, a container of rum, two containers of cognac. missing from the picture is one more box of wine and a half bottle of vodka. pretty sweet setup for three people. :thumbsup:


Hah! Yup, I think we had just about a full bar out there.


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

*Day Two:*

It started raining early Saturday morning, and was raining when I woke up. Thai decided to head back to the parking lot in the rain, as it wasn't really raining hard and In-n-Out was calling to him (it was calling to me too, but I closed my ears to it). While he was packing up and getting ready I made some coffee and had some breakfast.

The sludge in my cup is from the tube of coffee/milk/sugar. Water is about to boil on the stove. The sludge turned into about what I expected: a vaguely coffee-like fluid. Still, it was a good way to start a camping morning.









Picture of the lake and the hills beyond on a grey day:









Here is Thai about to leave (hard to see him, but he's there):









After Thai left, Jeff and I decided to retreat to the tents in the hope the rain would die down and the day would get warmer. We each opened up a Coe map and planned out the day's itinerary. We were both entertained by being just a few feet away from each other, but in different tents looking at different maps, hollering to each other about what trails might be good.

At about 10am, we decided to brave the weather. It was just sprinkling at that point, and it soon died down to nothing as we rode, followed by bits of sunshine peeking through within an hour or two.

Here's Jeff descending through the mist and cloud:









After reaching Orestimba Creek Road, we headed North. We took a little spur loop out to Mustang Pond. The fire road part of the trail, on the way out, was a pleasant mix of doubletrack and single track. We ended up at the nice little pond:









The way back from the pond, on a different trail, singletrack on the map, wasn't quite so pleasant. We got lost a little bit, and our "ride" along the "trail" when we did re-find the track was at times a hike along a rocky streambed. Not unusual for Coe. Here's a part of the "trail." It's rockier than it looks. 









We tooled out and back along Orestimba Creek Road. The road along the valley is quite flat and has great views. As Jeff mentioned, we saw bunches of deer, several huge elk (a first for me in Coe, I didn't know they were out there), countless quail, and a wild boar.

A rocky outcropping above the valley:









The best picture I got of an elk. I didn't get my camera out quickly enough. The elk were massive, with huge antlers. It was a nice surprise to see 'em out there.








On the way back, Jeff's chain got caught up above his chainstay:









It took quite a while to fix it. The powerlink refused to budge. We eventually broke it with my chain tool and installed another link after repositioning the chain. Jeff celebrated our mechanical triumph with this delicious-looking PBJ sandwich:









The sun was getting low enough by this point that we realized we pretty much needed to make a beeline for camp.









That didn't stop us from hitting some nice singletrack on the way. Jeff and trail:









We hit the singletrack pretty slowly, though, and didn't have time to check out some trails I'd wanted to see. The ride into camp the day before with a loaded bike had really taken it out of my legs. I couldn't go as fast or as far as I could've with fresh legs. The day's totals were about 26 miles and about 3600' of climbing, and it felt like more.

The light was fading as we rolled back into camp, where we found that Rob had ridden in that day (I didn't know that Amiel had also made the attempt but had stalled on a ridgetop). Rob was relieved to see us, as he feared we'd be out after dark, lost on unknown trails. We were relieved as well. Our little camp site felt like civilization after being out on skimpy trails seeing animals but no people all day, especially since Rob had been dinner just about cooked when we arrived.

We celebrated with Rob's gourmet meal, and plenty of booze. We finished off the wine boxes, had some vodka, and some cognac may have been consumed. Rob also made a pot of hot peppermint schnapps with just a touch of hot cocoa thrown in as an accent flavor. I had a coughing fit after my first sip, but that soon passed and the drink was tasty after the initial shock. I wasn't feeling the cold at all when I stumbled back to my tent.

(One last day to go...)


----------



## timehoc (Sep 17, 2005)

Wow, day two sounded AWESOME.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

What a wonderful trip. The pics and surroundings are way cool. I won't miss the next one.

Jeffh, did you consider pulling out a 8mm allen and pull of the crankarm to relieve the chainsuck? How did you get chainsuck while in the middle ring anyway?


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

rensho said:


> What a wonderful trip. The pics and surroundings are way cool. I won't miss the next one.
> 
> Jeffh, did you consider pulling out a 8mm allen and pull of the crankarm to relieve the chainsuck? How did you get chainsuck while in the middle ring anyway?


On the side of the trail it nevers seems so easy. We were at the farthest point out from camp when this happend and the power link seemed the best way togo at the time, we each had a spair with us and Mike had a chain tool.

The cranks are older generation XTR and I would have needed a puller to remove the arm, I guess I could have removed a chain ring at that might have helped.

That small chain ring was a friend this weekend.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

jeffh said:


> On the side of the trail it nevers seems so easy. We were at the farthest point out from camp when this happend and the power link seemed the best way togo at the time, we each had a spair with us and Mike had a chain tool.
> 
> The cranks are older generation XTR and I would have needed a puller to remove the arm, I guess I could have removed a chain ring at that might have helped.
> 
> That small chain ring was a friend this weekend.


Sorry for the off-thread excursion:

Those powerlinks are pesky to take off, if possible after they get any gunk in them, even on the stand at home. That is why i made my suggestion. I run them too.
You sure about those cranks needing a puller. I run those same XTR 95x models and they come with built in extractors, disguised as bb bolt caps.


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

Did not know about the extractor, good info.

The Merlin seems to be suffering from a lot of frame flex in the bigger gears, causing tire rub. the problem is a lot worse with the rear rack on and loaded down. The chain is not that old, but is beat up after this weekend. 

If planing a trip with a loaded down bike I recommend a good test ride fully loaded down with some hill climbs and fire road descents to check out the handling of your bike. I do remember Fast Eddy talking about this. I should have listened to his words of wisdom.


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

*Day Three:*

Sunday's dawn found some hung over campers. We were all pretty quiet as we woke up and started moving around. I think it quickly became apparent that none of us were up to any bonus loops that day, especially with the effect cumulative days of riding had on our legs. Here's Rob munching on some breakfast.









Mississippi Lake in the morning sun:









Packing up the bikes:









We rolled out, retracing our steps. It was a beautiful day, sunny but cool. Note how Rob's gear is loaded on the back of his bike in this picture (this is known as "foreshadowing"). 









We took a rest break at Pacheco Camp, where the temperature was about 50 degrees:









(A different Mike donated the thermometer.)









Cruising along near Coit Lake:









Oaks dotting a grassy hill, which is a view I always enjoy:









Finally, we neared the top of the last ridge:









I was really happy to see it:









The ride out had only about 2500' of climbing, but after doing long rides the previous days, getting back on a loaded bike and pedaling was a big effort. I was dragging along in granny, barely moving the pedals.

At the bottom of the final big descent down Coit, Jeff and I stopped and waited for Rob. It took a while, long enough for us to get worried and head back to look for him. Soon Rob came into view. Note the position of his gear. See how it's changed from the back of his bike to being balanced on his handlebars? Note the black metal thing on top of the load? 









Yup, his seatpost rack had snapped off while going downhill. It was a good thing it happened very close to the end of the ride. Jeff and I each took one of Rob's bags and strapped it to our stuff. Rob was able to attach the rest of the load to his backpack with bungy cords. We finally made it back to the parking lot, tired but happy. 









It was a great weekend. I saw some new trails and plenty of wildlife. We didn't see any other humans in the three days until we neared the parking lot coming back on Sunday. The tent kept me dry and the rain cleared up nicely. I was plenty warm in my sleeping bag at night. We had nearly a full bar at the camp site. Jeff, Thai and Rob are good people to camp and ride with.

Final stats estimate is about 66 miles, with a shade under 10k' of climbing, more than half of which was with loaded bikes. My legs are very sore. I was quivering with hunger after finishing.

The only problem? With my tired legs, our late start, and the early nightfall I wasn't able to hit all the trails I wanted to on Saturday. To check those trails out I definitely have to do another bikepacking trip out there next year, probably a bit earlier in the fall&#8230;


----------



## imjps (Dec 22, 2003)

Very kewl ride report. Thanks.

If I can swing it time wise, I'm up for the next one.

jps


----------



## JFR (Jan 15, 2004)

Right on bailout! Way to play the cards and turn up a winning hand. Thanks for sharing your adventure. That was great!


----------



## bailout (Mar 2, 2005)

JFR said:


> Right on bailout! Way to play the cards and turn up a winning hand. Thanks for sharing your adventure. That was great!


Hey JFR, do you know of a similar place in our neck of the woods where bikepacking would be fun/make sense? Some place huge and remote with lots of pretty trails?


----------



## boostaddctn (Jun 15, 2006)

Ah... the pics don't load for me  sounds like you guys had fun though!


----------



## JFR (Jan 15, 2004)

bailout said:


> Hey JFR, do you know of a similar place in our neck of the woods where bikepacking would be fun/make sense? Some place huge and remote with lots of pretty trails?


Heck no, not me! I consider car camping to be roughing it. That's part of what made your adventure so cool to me.

Big Boulder knows the NorCal trails better than I, he could prolly point you in the right direction... but I'm guessing most of the goods will be out of comission till the spring.


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

very cool. we did a little of this next door not long ago. we went for less civilized and lighter.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

Plim said:


> The way back from the pond, on a different trail, singletrack on the map, wasn't quite so pleasant. We got lost a little bit, and our "ride" along the "trail" when we did re-find the track was at times a hike along a rocky streambed.


I'm sure if I dug around I could find my warning about that little beotch. Heh-heh. The trail to Jackrabbit lake is a nice ST out-and-back.


----------



## bigboulder (Jan 27, 2004)

*Big Fun*

Hey Amiel! Sounds like you had a great adventure.....Most of the stuff around here that you can have that type of adventure on is up in the mountains and not accessable this time of year. but, i'm still thinking


----------



## bailout (Mar 2, 2005)

bigboulder said:


> Hey Amiel! Sounds like you had a great adventure.....Most of the stuff around here that you can have that type of adventure on is up in the mountains and not accessable this time of year. but, i'm still thinking


Oh don't worry. I was not thinking of doing another trip until late spring in the earliest anyway. I figured that there would be some similar places in the Sierras and in maybe even in the huge swath of land between I-80 and Hwy 50 (where all the cougars are!).

Kind of OT, I was riding up in Auburn 2 weeks ago and a couple of ladies asked me where hidden falls was. I had no idea and I instantly remembered you telling us about laying down tracks there this summer. So where is hiden falls?


----------

